# What do you guys wear to the gym, far as foot wear?



## ~Vision~ (Oct 4, 2015)

*What do you guys wear to the gym, far as foot wear?*

Depends for me, I have a home gym, and a membership.. To the gym I wear my cushion kicks, Nike - revolution 2 , If I'm doing wheels I'll toss on my Chuck Taylor's.. At home same thing, at times I'll squat in socks,but the chucks give me a sense of relief that I wont stub a toe so I slap them on for the most part!


----------



## lycan Venom (Oct 4, 2015)

Skater shoes for lifting... then special running shoes for walking around the lakes and boots for hiking the mountains near me.


----------



## ~Vision~ (Oct 4, 2015)

Special running shoes? Please elaborate.

But I know some guys sport vans if they can't find chuck's


----------



## MattG (Oct 4, 2015)

What i always wear...which includes the wedding reception i went to 2 weeks ago in collabaloration with my dress slacks and shirt...old school 80's pumas


----------



## ~Vision~ (Oct 4, 2015)

If you rocked the Pumas to the wedding reception then you're the fucking man!! I wore a camo boonie hat to a reception one time but it was outdoors so it was justified....


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Oct 4, 2015)

Wrestling shoes or chuck taylors to lift and asics running shoes for any type of cardio.


----------



## ~Vision~ (Oct 4, 2015)

Phoenixk2 said:


> Wrestling shoes or chuck taylors to lift and asics running shoes for any type of cardio.



the wrestling shoes just kill my heel, on the mat is one thing, but flat surface just kills it, that's why I only wear my chucks on leg day and that's it..But they fit/feel great, especially the wide asics split sec wide, gives you a great snug on the floor..


----------



## rangerjockey (Oct 4, 2015)

anything which will last.  Leg day should have its own shoes, or I could be "that guy" who squats with socks on.  I dont understand that one, anyone want to educate me ?


----------



## ~Vision~ (Oct 4, 2015)

rangerjockey said:


> anything which will last.  Leg day should have its own shoes, or I could be "that guy" who squats with socks on.  I dont understand that one, anyone want to educate me ?



I cannot agree with this anymore.... leg day should definitely have its own platform far as footwear... I like to have as little space as possible between me and the floor... at times I will squat with socks on when I'm at home ( I have a pretty decent home gym ).... but when I'm at the gym I won't even think about it I will just sport my Chucky's.... because I don't want to be " that guy "...


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Oct 4, 2015)

rangerjockey said:


> anything which will last.  Leg day should have its own shoes, or I could be "that guy" who squats with socks on.  I dont understand that one, anyone want to educate me ?



Stability. The flatter your foot is to the ground the more stable your entire squat will be.


----------



## lycan Venom (Oct 4, 2015)

I bought specialty running shoes and insoles to conform to my semi flat foot, wide and almost non existing arch from a place my buddy works at called roadrunner. You go in amd they have a machine and sensored floor to see how you run and what they can do to make it a better stride or w.e. very expensive but we'll worth it. No shine splints or foot aches.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 5, 2015)

Chucks...good enough for the Oak...good enough for the Hawk.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Oct 5, 2015)

Vibram five fingers here....the "toe" shoes...

Screwed up my ankle in college basically falling down some stairs drunk off my ass....everyone told me it would never be the same again and all this b.s.

picked up a pair of vibrams to rehab it after seeing a doctor wear them in San Antonio where I was doing a internship...ankle and feet got way stronger than before, never took em off, that was prolly 6-7 years ago...


----------



## rangerjockey (Oct 6, 2015)

makes sense, I personally like a cushion between my  feet and the floor.  thanks fella's


----------



## thebrick (Oct 10, 2015)

I have worn Chuck T's for years. Perfect for putting the power to the floor and into the drive.


----------



## JimRat (Oct 10, 2015)

I've done a lot of research on quality and value, and have found the best overall shoe to be Otomix brand shoes. I currently have the power trainers. They are great for most all lifts and are comfortable on the feet. The only stupid thing about them was that there was a 4" long thin foam wedge under the insert. When I first put them on I was like "what the hell, these aren't supposed to be so squishy." I was kind of pissed and was going to return them, but discovered the damned foam wedge glued to the underside of the insert. I removed it and they were so much more comfortable and stable/solid feeling. Whoever had the bright idea to put that wedge in there needs a kick in the ass.

Oh... Also I purchased some Nike Romaleos 2 to try squatting in, and they are awesome for squatting. Super stable squatting shoe.


----------



## ~Vision~ (Oct 10, 2015)

thebrick said:


> I have worn Chuck T's for years. Perfect for putting the power to the floor and into the drive.



exactly... for me I can get 15-20more LBS on my squat with little to no room between me and the floor, but add space like sneakers, forget it, I swear my lifts decrease! I have no stability...


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm wearing a New Balance running shoe currently and LOVE them. I don't squat a lot anymore and I need more support from a shoe than in the past.


----------



## fayesteroidraws (Jun 3, 2016)

special running shoes,it is good for your knees


----------

